# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή των Timbrado Español μου 2014 !!!

## johnakos32

Μάρτιος 2014 , μια νεα σεζον , μια ακομα ανοιξη, σχεδον ενας χρονος εχει περασει απο τον Μαρτιο του 2013 που πρωτο ηρθα σε αυτη την παρεα έχοντας μαθει πολλα και ξοδεψει πολυ χρονο για να τα μαθω .Μπορω να πω οτι απο τα λαθη μας μαθαινουμε , περυσι ειχα δυο καναρινακια προσπαθούσα να τα ζευγαρώσω δυστυχώς με λαθος τροπους μετα απο αρκετες αποτυχίες αποφάσισα να γραφτω σε ενα φορουμ να μου πουν τι κανω λαθος και να μαθω .. αυτο εκανα... ισως περυσι να μην ειδα πουλάκια ομως το ειχα βαλει στόχο του χρονου να μαθω να τα κανω ολα (οσο μπορώ)σωστά και με την υπομονη 9 μηνων + να καταφερω να δω μικρα.
Ενα καλοκαίρι γεμάτο σκέψεις , ενα φθινόπωρο γεματο σχεδιασμούς και ενας χειμώνας που έφερε τα πανω κατω....Αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ με μια ρατσα κατέληξα στα φωνης μια που αυτο ηταν που με ενδιέφερε ακουσα τιμπραδο ξετρελάθηκα αρχικα με τα intermediate  έπειτα ομως απο ψάξιμο κατεληξα στην συνεχόμενη γραμμή!
Πηρα δυο ζευγαρακια  να ξεκινήσω την εκτροφή με σκοπο να βγαλω καλα πουλάκια ωστε τον επομενο χρονο να βελτιώσω την ¨¨ποιότητα¨¨ της εκτροφής και ποιος ξερει ισως σε μερικα χρονια εχω οργανώσει ενα καλο κοπαδακι που θα με βοηθησει να εξελιχθώ και να παω ενα βημα παραπερα. 
Οπως προ ανέφερα εχω δυο ζευγαρακια χωρις ομως να εχω καποιο βραβευμένο ή δασκαλο δεν πειραζει θα κανω μια προσπαθεια με cd φετος και έχοντας βγαλει καποια συμπεράσματα του χρονου πιθανον να παρω και καποιο καλο αρσενικο που θα δασκαλευει να νεα καθε χρονου.
Οσο αναφορα την διατροφική προετοιμασία εχω ξεκινήσει απο 1 Ιανουαρίου να παρέχω καθημερινά λαχανικα με κυρίαρχα την πιπεριά Φλωρινης , το μπροκολο , το σπανακι , το κολοκύθι , το καροτο , την τσουκνίδα ,ραδικια (ημερα και μη)καθως και διαφορα αλλα που ειχα προσφέρει μια ή δυο φορες, φρούτα δεν έδωσα πολλα λιγο μηλο , αχλαδι μπανανα οταν δεν ειχα λαχανικα φρέσκα.
Συμπληρώματα που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν το multi-vit beaphar σε μικρη ποσοτητα αφου αυτο ειχα απο περυσι και nekton E αφου η πολυβιταμινη μου δεν ειχε καθολου βιτΕ.
Επισης γυρη , διαφορα αποξηραμένα βότανα (βασιλικος , ριγανη , θυμάρι , τσουκνιδα ,ταραξακος) , brazil nuts , σποροι βλαστωμενοι, κια, καμελινα, αυγο βραστο , αυγοτροφη σπιτικη.
Τα πουλακια ειναι  εσωτερικα προστατευμενα απο το κρυο και ρευματα αερα σε 60αρες ζευγαρωστρες.
Ας δουμε λοιπον τα ζευγαρια που εχω φετος :

Εδω ειναι το πρωτο ζευγαρι οπου η θηλύκια ηταν βιαστική και θέλησε να φτιαξει φωλια σχετικα νωρις ευτυχώς ηταν ετοιμα.
Το θηλυκο

 Το αρσενικο

Η θηλυκια εκανε πεντε αυγουλακια απο τα οποια ενσπορα ηταν και τα πεντε!

Εχθες ειχα και την τελευταία άφιξη και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν ξεχωριστη! 
Εδω και τα πεντε μαζι , εχουμε 4 σκουρα και ενα το οποιο κανει την διαφορα το μικρότερο ! Ειναι (μαλλον) ενα cinamonακι αφου ειναι ανοιχτόχρωμο με μοβ ματακια .



Το δευτερο ζευγαρακι μου αργησε λιγο αφου η θηλυκια δεν ηθελε καθολου την εξωτερικη φωλια ετσι μεχρι να το αντιληφθώ και να τους παρω εσωτερικη ειχε περασει ηδη αρκετος χρονος!
Εδω το θηλυκό . 


Και εδω ο αρσενικος !

Το ζευγαρι αυτο τωρα εχει 3 αυγουλακια περιμένοντας και το τεταρτο αυριο .
Εύχομαι σε ολους μια αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο γεματη χαρες και οσο γίνεται λιγοτερες στεναχώριες...!
Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω ολους εσας που με βοηθήσατε μεχρι και τελευταία στιγμή σε οτι χρειάστηκα... πραγματικά ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια και τις γνώσεις που μου προσφέρατε...!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο σου Γιαννη,φαινεται ποσο πολυ τα αγαπας.....σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια φοβερα!!!!!!!!!!!! μπραβο Γιαννη!!!! τελικα το σινναμον ηταν το γαλαζιο... βρε το πονηρο..........
Να σου ζησουν και να σου κλαρωσουν....

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια στη προσπάθεια σου Γιάννη !!!!

----------


## bkourou

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια απο ποιον εκτροφεα ειναι; Ειδικα αυτο...
Και εδω ο αρσενικος !



Γιάννη σου ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα, καλα και *υγιη* πουλια!!! και βεβαια *εξαιρετικους τραγουδιστες*!!!* Καλη συνεχεια!!!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα να πάνε καλά!!  :Happy:

----------


## VasilisM

Όλα στο κλαρί και καλή επιτυχία με το 2ο ζευγαράκι!!!!!Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη καλη συνεχεια ! να χαιρονται τα μικρα τους ,να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου !





* αναφορα εκτροφεα μονο με πμ ,εκτος αν ειναι καποιο δωρο

----------


## stavai

Γιάννη εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά .
Να σου ζήσουν και να σου κλαρώσουν όλα . . .

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζησουν, οι ποιοι αγαπημενες μου φωτογραφειες απο τα πουλια γενικως ειναι τα μερικων ωρων πουλακια

----------


## alex1974

Μπράβο να σου ζήσουν , με το καλο στο κλαδί !

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια με πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## johnakos32

Σας ευχαριστω ολους και τον καθενα ξεχωριστα!
Εδω οπως ειμαστε σημερα!

----------


## HarrisC

μπραβο Γιαννη ,πολυ ωραια.Μια ερωτηση.Πως καταλαβες οτι η θηλυκια δεν ηθελε την εξωτερικη φωλια??Τι σου εκανε??

----------


## johnakos32

> =Πως καταλαβες οτι η θηλυκια δεν ηθελε την εξωτερικη φωλια??Τι σου εκανε??


Eυχαριστω πολυ Χαρη! Ειχα βαλει οπως και στην αλλη μου θηλυκια εξωτερικη φωλια κλειστου τυπου με την τσοχα της και της ειχα δωσει υλικο να την χτισει , εβλεπα οτι το πουλι ειχε πυρωσει και ηταν ετοιμο, μου μαδαγε την τσοχα και την εβλεπα ολη την ωρα με κλωστες στο στομα ανυσηχη σαν να μην ξερει που να τις βαλει...... Ειχα βγαλει μια μερα την τσοχα εξω την πεταξε στην γωνια του κλουβιου και αρχισε να χτιζει σιγα σιγα ετσι πηρα μια εσωτερικη ανοιχτη φωλια την εβαλα σε αυτο το σημειο , καθαρη τσοχα εχτισε γρηγορα και μετα απο δυο μερες ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο..

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα ολα Γιαννη,ευχομαι τα καλητερα

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη αντε με το καλο ,εκανες καλη αρχη,σου ευχομαι να βγαλεις και αλλα πολλα πουλακια και να κλαρωσουν γρηγορα

----------


## alex1974

> Eυχαριστω πολυ Χαρη! Ειχα βαλει οπως και στην αλλη μου θηλυκια εξωτερικη φωλια κλειστου τυπου με την τσοχα της και της ειχα δωσει υλικο να την χτισει , εβλεπα οτι το πουλι ειχε πυρωσει και ηταν ετοιμο, μου μαδαγε την τσοχα και την εβλεπα ολη την ωρα με κλωστες στο στομα ανυσηχη σαν να μην ξερει που να τις βαλει...... Ειχα βγαλει μια μερα την τσοχα εξω την πεταξε στην γωνια του κλουβιου και αρχισε να χτιζει σιγα σιγα ετσι πηρα μια εσωτερικη ανοιχτη φωλια την εβαλα σε αυτο το σημειο , καθαρη τσοχα εχτισε γρηγορα και μετα απο δυο μερες ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο..


Μπραβο σου αυτο θελει παρατηρητικοτητα , πολυ εξυπνο !!!!
Τσακπινα θυληκια εχεις.....χαχαχαχα !!!!
Λες να το δοκιμασω και στην δικη μου.....?

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη!!! Καλοκλαρωτα να ειναι!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστω πολυ !
Αλεξ γιατι οχι αμα δεν της αρεσει η εξωτερικη βαλε και εσωτερικη την προτιμουν πολλες καναρες..
και εδω ο μεγαλυτερος της παρεας!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο φίλε ωραία πουλάκια ... καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα ομορφα μικρα σου

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερίζω !!! Εδω φοράμε ταυτοτητουλες γιατι κάνουμε που κάνουμε τις δουλείες μας να τις κανουμε και σωστα! 
Ο μεσαίος απο τα 3 μεγαλα ολο προχώραγε να παει που δεν ξερω , κράτησα σημείωση για αυτον ενδέχεται να ειναι αρσενικο . 


Δαχτυλίδωσα και τα αλλα δυο μικρα γιατι παρατήρησα οτι έμπαιναν με λιγο δυσκολία οποτε απλα θα τα ελέγχω να μην τους φυγουν.

----------


## kostas13

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο σου να τα χαιρεσαι ! Να σου ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαδι !!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Δυστυχως η μανα ειχα αφησει νηστικα τα δυο μικρα καναρινακια (αυτα τα δυο  στην φωτο μονα τους) και αναγκαστηκα για να μην τα χασω να ταισω εγω ...
Τι να κανω ζέστανα νερο διέλυσα κροκο αυγου μεσα και με συριγγα ινσουλινης τους εδωσα λιγο ... αυτο που με φοβίζει ειναι να μην ηταν  κρυα η κρεμμα .
Αυριο θα παω να αγορασα κρεμμα για ταισμα νεοσσων στο χερι να βοηθαω το βραδυ κυριως τα δυο μικρα γιατι ειναι αρκετα πεσμενα και ο Θεος βοηθός.
Οποιος εχει καποια συμβουλη περα απο το να τα βαζω πανω απο τα αλλα μου λεει...
Επισης ειχε φυγει το δαχτυλίδι απο το σιναμον  και ακομα το ψαχνω , αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο βεβαια.

----------


## jk21

το νερο να ειναι τοσο ,ωστε αν το ριχνεις πανω στην παλαμη σου (απο την πανω μερια ) ισα ισα να μην σε καιει 

γυρω στους 38 με 40 το πολυ 

να ζεστανεις με σεσουαρ μια πετσετα και να τυλιξεις τον χωρο που τα εχεις τωρα (υποθετω καποια φωλια ) και αν εχεις διαθεσιμο ,να ειναι κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα .τοπικα ακομα και 35 βαθμους

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν τους τα πηρα να τα ταισω εγω αποκλειστηκα, για ενα γευμα τα πηρα να μην τα βρω το πρωι τεζα... εχω την εντυπωση πως ηταν αρκετα νερουλη η και καλα κρεμμα που εκανα και χλυαρη οχι τοσο θερμη οσο επρεπε ελπιζω να μην εχω θεμα με μυκητες...μονο να τα εβλεπες πως εκαναν οταν αρχισαν να τρωνε σαν τρελλα , πειναγαν αρκετα φαίνεται..
Τα πηρα και τα εβαλα σε βαμβακια τα ταισα και πισω στην μανα τους να τα ζεστανει ...
Θα παρω κρεμμα εμποριου και ας μην μου χρειαστει .
Ευχαριστω ! 
Εφτιαξα και μια λαχανοτροφη με ξηρους καρπους βοτανα και πολλα αλλα , ως  βαση αυγοψωμο...γιατι θελω  να τους περασω σιγα σιγα διαφορα λαχανικα οταν θα αρχισουν να μεγαλωνουν .

----------


## jk21

ειχα την εντυπωση οτι η μανα τα ειχε παρατησει ....

οκ αφου τα δεχθηκε απλα εχε το νου σου .ταισμα μονο αν τα βλεπεις για αρκετη ωρα αταιστα

----------


## johnakos32

Όχι όχι απλά τα 3 μεγάλα ήταν φουλ έτοιμα να σκάσουν και τα δύο μικρά το σιναμον και το άλλο που άργησε να βγει απότο αυγό πλακωμενα και αταιστα οπότε τα τάισα όσο μπορούσα και τα έβαλα από πάνω..

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να μην επεμβεις ξανα και να παρατηρεις αν ταιζει η μανα .αν επεμβεις μπορει να τα αφησει οριστικα .αν ομως εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ταιζει ,σαφως και θα ταισεις σε ρυθμους που θα σου πουνε παιδια με μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια στην πραξη στο ταισμα νεοσσων

----------


## johnakos32

Εκανα ενα τσεκ μετα το βραδυνο ταισμα και αυτο που ειδα ηταν τα δυο μεγαλα να ειναι φουλ στο φαι με αερα ομως  και τα αλλα 3 σχεδον αταιστα....
Τα πηρα απο την φωλια να τα ταισω κυριως τα δυο μικρα αλλα και το τριτο το οποιο δεν ειχε ταιστει .... τα ταισα ολα καλα και ωραια το ενα ομως δεν ετρωγε τι να κανω τα βαζω στην φωλια και τοτε θυμηθηκε να ζητησει τροφη το ταισα εκει μεσα μηπως ενιωθε ασφαλεια με τα αλλα αδερφια του ή την μυρωδια της φωλιας δεν ξερω.... τελος καλα ολα καλα ολα ταισμενα...
Εντυπωση μου εκανε το οτι τα δυο μεγαλυτερα ζηταγαν και απο εμενα τροφη παροτι ηταν ουσιαστικα γεματα , σηκωνονταν στα δυο ποδια με κατι στοματα τεραστια και παταγαν τα αλλα ... 
Τα χαιδεψα και τους ειπα να ησυχάσουν γιατι ο @mitsman θα σχολιάσει συντομα !

Τα δυο αρριστερα ειναι να ηδη ταισμενα απο τους γονεις ( παρατηρηστε τον αερα ).
Αυτο που ζηταει ειναι εκεινο που ηθελε να ταιστει μονο στην φωλια , δεξια δεξια το 4ο μικρο και πισω το 5ο το σιναμονακι μας!

----------


## mitsman

θα τα ταιζεις παντα μεσα στην φωλια! Η φωλια δεν ειναι τυχαια.... ουτε το σχημα της ουτε τιποτα.... εχει συγκεκριμενο σχημα για να μπορουν οι νεοσσοι να στηριζονται και να σηκωνονται να ζητανε φαι!

Θα παρατηρησεις οτι στο τελειωμα του ραμφους τους εχουν ενα μαλακο σημειο σαν χειλακια. ειναι το σημειο που η μανα χτυπαει για να τους δωσει το συνθημα για φαι!
θα ακουμπας απαλα εκει την συριγγα και αυτα θα ζητανε φαι.... αν δεν ζητανε θα τους σηκωνεις απαλα το κεφαλακι προς τα πανω!!!! αν δεν σου ζητανε εχουμε προβλημα.... τα πουλακια για να ζουνε μεχρι τωρα τα ταιζει ολα η μανα... ισως οχι φανατικα , τα ταιζει ομως.... οτι κανεις εσυ μην ξεχνας οτι απλα ειναι βοηθητικο και συμπληρωματικο και οχι κυριως ταισμα!

----------


## johnakos32

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες ! Κοιτα ολη την υπολοιπη μερα τα εχει σχετικα ταισμενα αλλα το βραδυ δεν ξερω δεν τα ταιζει σχεδον καθολου...Τα ταιζω αν θα τα ταισω μονο το βραδυ...και αυτο συμπληρωματικα...Κουκλακια γινονται φτου φτου! ολη την ωρα τα καθαριζω γιατι βρωμιζουν πολυ ομως!

----------


## mitsman

η μανα ισως περιμενει την τελευταια στιγμη πριν κοιμηθει για να τα κανει ενα καλο ταισμα..... ποτε δεν ξερεις.......

----------


## johnakos32

Θα το τσεκαρω αν ειναι αυριο δεν θα τα πειραξω και θα παω κατα τις εννια που θα εχει κοιμηθει να τσεκαρω αν εχει ταισει ή οχι  .....

----------


## xarhs

Γιαννη κουκλια τα πουλακια.... Εγω βλεπω 4 καλοταισμενα και ενα που εμεινε λιγακι πισω.......

http://prntscr.com/31q5e5

Αν μπορεις ταισε αυτο που κυκλωσα , δεν μου φαινεται και πολυ στα καλα του. Ποτε γεννηθηκαν? αυτο γεννηθηκε πολυ αργοτερα?

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη ειναι το σιναμον γεννηθηκε λαστ ηταν στο 5ο αυγο , επισης μαζι του γεννηθηκε και ενα με  μια μερα και λιγων ωρων καθυστερηση .....κουκλακια τα βλεπω εγω δεν ξερω πως σας φαινονται εσας αλλα για να αρεσουν και στον Χαρη τα ασχημοπαπακια καλα πανε!

----------


## xarhs

φροντισε αυτο το πουλακι να μην μενει νηστικο. Προσεξε το , τα αλλα δεν εχουν αναγκη.

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιάννη τι γράψω τα έγραψαν όλοι πριν από μένα, 

φοβερά τα πουλάκια σου και σου εύχομαι να τα δεις όλα στο κλαρί!

----------


## e2014

γιαννη μπραβο σου!!!! εξαιρετικη η φωτογραφια (για εμενα που δεν εχω τολμισει να ζευγαρωσω κανενα μου πουλακι και φοβαμαι ) και την βρισκω πολυ πολυ τρυφερη..... να τα χαιρεσαι και καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## kostas13

Γιαννη μπραβο για το ταισμα τα βλεπω κουκλακια με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα

----------


## johnakos32

update:
Στο πρωτο ζευγαρι τα μικρα εχουν μεγαλωσουν και αρχισει να λερωνουν πανω απο την φωλια , τα μικρα δεν ειναι καλοταισμενα αλλα εχουν λιγο ανα διαστηματα ( οπως ειχε πει και ο Δημητρης παραπανω ταιζει αλλα οχι φανατικα) , αν τυχον βοηθησω (ΑΝ) θα το κανω αφου κουρνιασουν και δω οτι η μανα δεν εχει ταισει και θα βοηθησω τον μικρο μας ή μαλλον την μικρη σιναμονιτσα .
Λαχανικα εχουν προσθεσει στην διατροφη τους , λαχανοτροφη με αυγοψωμο καθημερινα καθως και αυγο βραστο .Το καθαρο νερο καθημερινα και οι σποροι ειναι αυτονοητα.
Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι πηρα μια μικρη απογοητευση διοτι απο τα 4 αυγα ενσπορα ηταν μονο τα 2 εχοντας ασπορα το πρωτο (το περιμενα λογο καθυστερημενης ενωσης με αρσενικο ) και το τεταρτο που δεν το περιμενα να το πω... Τι να κανουμε υπαρχουν και απο αυτα, πιστευω στην επομενη να τα πανε καλυτερα!
Σας ακουω οτι και αν θελετε να πειτε οφφ or ιν τοπικ.

----------


## mitsman

εγω εχω να πω οτι η το πρωτο ζευγαρι τα καταφερε μεχρι τωρα που ειναι 10 ημερων περιπου τα μικρα θα τα καταφερει πιστευω και στη συνέχεια! στην δευτερη γεννα του θα ειναι πολυ καλοι γονεις!
το δευτερο ζευγαρι μην αγχωνεσαι.. ολα ειναι καλα!!!! στα ειχα πει αυτα απο πριν! συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες... και οποιος βρεθει να πει το αντιθετο απλα λεει ψεματα!

----------


## johnakos32

> εγω εχω να πω οτι η το πρωτο ζευγαρι τα καταφερε μεχρι τωρα που ειναι 10 ημερων περιπου τα μικρα θα τα καταφερει πιστευω και στη συνέχεια! στην δευτερη γεννα του θα ειναι πολυ καλοι γονεις!
> το δευτερο ζευγαρι μην αγχωνεσαι.. ολα ειναι καλα!!!! στα ειχα πει αυτα απο πριν! συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες... και οποιος βρεθει να πει το αντιθετο απλα λεει ψεματα!


Δεν εχω παράπονο απο τα πουλια ισως να πρεπει να τα ενισχυσω διατροφικα ακομα αυτο σκεφτομαι σε εμενα το ριχνω πιο πολυ... Και εγω πιστευω πως οσο περναει ο καιρος και μπαινουμε για τα καλα στην ανοιξη θα πανε ολο και καλυτερα τα πραγματα!
Δεν θελω την ποσοτητα ... ισως αν πανε καλα οπως και στην πρωτη γεννα το πρωτο ζευγαρι να τα σταματησω εκει να ειναι δυνατα και για του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## alex1974

Ολα καλα θα πανε , καλη συνεχεια !!!!!
Μπραβο σου εγω καταλαβαινω το ανχος σου , φαντασου τους εχω ασυρματες καμερες και ειναι και on-line !!!!
Φετος ( ευτυχως......) δεν ειμαι 24ωρες το 24ωρο απο πανω τους , μονο τις 18 ( χαχαχαχα )
Καλα κανεις και ανησυχεις ( χωρις ακροτητες ) δειχνει την θεληση και την αγαπη για να μαθεις/ουμε !
Μολις θα ακουσεις τα πρωτα τσιου θα.....καταλαβεις !!!1

----------


## lefteris13

> Δεν εχω παράπονο απο τα πουλια ισως να πρεπει να τα ενισχυσω διατροφικα ακομα αυτο σκεφτομαι σε εμενα το ριχνω πιο πολυ... Και εγω πιστευω πως οσο περναει ο καιρος και μπαινουμε για τα καλα στην ανοιξη θα πανε ολο και καλυτερα τα πραγματα!
> Δεν θελω την ποσοτητα ... ισως αν πανε καλα οπως και στην πρωτη γεννα το πρωτο ζευγαρι να τα σταματησω εκει να ειναι δυνατα και για του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα!


μην το σκεφτεσαι, φυσιολογικα ειναι αυτα, ενα ασπορο αναμενομενο και 1 για σενα αδικαιολογητο, ομως μαλλον νορμαλ ειναι. με τι παραπανω να τα ενισχυσεις, τοσα εδωσες..εγω εχω ακριβως τα ιδια αποτελεσματα 5/5, 2/4 με τα μισα απ οσα εδωσες εσυ και μαλιστα το 2/4 αναμενομενο γιατι ειναι παχουλος ο αρσενικος('ημι-ενσπορα' θα λεγα τα 2 αυγα κατι ειχαν στον κροκο αλλα οχι σχηματισμενο κανονικο σπορο), ο αλλος πιο περα εχει 100% με το 1/10 απ οσα δινουμε εμεις κλπ.ολα καλα ειναι και χρειαζονται, αλλα με μετρο, αν ηταν ετσι θα καναν ολοι καλη διατροφη (σε πουλια υγιη και οχι παχια) και θα παιρναν συνεχεια 4/4,5/5 κλπ, ομως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο, παιζουν πολλα ρολο, καποιες φορες απλα συνεχιζουμε δεν βρισκουμε θεμα εκει που δεν υφισταται, οταν υπαρχει πραγματικα προβλημα προσπαθουμε να το λυσουμε.

----------


## johnakos32

Εχουμε και λεμε ... σημερα το μενου ειχε και σεσκουλο.....εχω να πω οτι το μεσημερι οπου γυρισα δεν υπηρχε ουτε το κοτσανι....

 Εδω δυο μικρουλια απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι!

εδω αυτο εχει βγαλει και απο την μια φτερουγιτσα πεντε ασπρα φτερακια!


Και το μικρο σιναμονακι μας!

Η θηλυκια στο δευτερο ζευγαρι συνεχιζει κανονικα το κλωσσημα .. εσπασα τα δυο αυγα που φαινονταν ασπορα , το πρωτο οντως ηταν αλλα το τεταρτο αυγο ειχε το σημαδι του γονιμοποιημενου αλλα σαν να ειχε σταματησει η αναπτυξη μια απο τις πρωτες μερες ή δεν αρχισε ποτε .. εδω τι παιζει υπαρχει πιθανοτητα για μολυνση?

----------


## johnakos32

Θα συνεχισω να μιλαω μοναχος και να γεμιζω ετουτο το θεμα με φωτογραφιες ... λοιπον αφαιρεσα το υλικο της φωλια σημερα και τα αφησα με την τσοχα, 9 και 8 ημερων.

----------


## alex1974

Ολα μια χαρα , μαμ κακα και....νανι !!!!

----------


## mitsman

μια χαρα!!!!! μπραβο.... καθε μερα που κερδιζεις ειναι υπερ σου!

----------


## jk21

επειδη δεν μιλαμε ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν βλεπουμε .Εγω λοιπον αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το cinnamon προλαβε στην αναπτυξη τα αδερφακια του και αυτο με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα !   :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

> επειδη δεν μιλαμε ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν βλεπουμε .Εγω λοιπον αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το cinnamon προλαβε στην αναπτυξη τα αδερφακια του και αυτο με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα !


Ναι αυτο και εμενα με χαροποιει με δυο βοηθητικα ταισματα πηρε τα επανω του και τωρα που ταιζει ο πατερας (ταιζει πιο αντικειμενικα απο την μανα) σηκωνει πρωτο κεφαλι!
Αν καποιος ξερει για το χρωματακι γιατι δεν το βλεπω οπως τα συνηθισμενα σιναμον!

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα μικρα σου μπραβο,και χαιρομαι που εβαλες δαχτυλιδια ,ειναι το Α και το Ω για ασφαλη ζευγαρωματα

----------


## johnakos32

> Γιαννη μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα μικρα σου μπραβο,και χαιρομαι που εβαλες δαχτυλιδια ,ειναι το Α και το Ω για ασφαλη ζευγαρωματα


Και οχι μονο αυτο Πανο ... εκτος του οτι ειναι και η εμπειρία ειναι και το οτι αν δώσω σε καποιον ενα πουλακι προτιμώ να ειναι με δαχτυλιδι να το μαρκαρει ευκολα να μπορει να το ξεχωριζει να κραταει σημειωσεις για αυτο  , τα παντα γενικοτερα!

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Γιαννη με το καλο να κλαρωσουνε τα μικρουλια σου

----------


## johnakos32

Ηδη αρχισαν να εχουν σταθερα πατηματα...η μανα δεν ζεσταινει πια εχουν αρχισει να βγαζουν τα φτερακια τους!
Παρατηρησα προδιάθεση για ποδαγρα στον αρσενικο οποτε θα αρχισω θεραπεια με επιρολ απο σημερα βραδυ...

----------


## panos70

ξεκινα -ξεκινα

----------


## jk21

προσεχε μην τον λαδωσεις σε αυτη τη φαση και λαδωσει και τα μικρα αν μπαινει στη φωλια .δεν βαζεις μια φωτο τα ποδια του ,μην δινεις αδικα;

----------


## johnakos32

οριστε και η φωτο του αρσενικου ...

----------


## jk21

αν και μας ενδιαφερει κυριως το πανω μερος των δακτυλων ,οσο φαινονται εγω καθαρα τα βλεπω .

----------


## panos70

κι εγω μια χαρα τα βλεπω,προς το παρον μην του βαζεις τιποτα

----------


## johnakos32



----------


## δημητρα

αντε με το καλο να γεμισεις τετοιες φατσουλες

----------


## johnakos32

> αντε με το καλο να γεμισεις τετοιες φατσουλες


Δημητρη ευχαριστω πολυ!


<..............>


Νομιζω πως καποιος βιαζεται.....

----------


## kostas13

Γιαννη πολυ ομορφα κ φατσα εμενα σημερα κλαρωσε το cinamon μου κ περιμενω κ συνεχεια κ παλι να σου ζησουν κ ενα πολυ μεγαλο μπραβο

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τι τέλεια που είναι :Happy0064: !!! να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρουλάκια σου!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Aυτος πανω δεξια ολα καπως περιεργα βγαίνει χαχα!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπεριζω την παρεα και κανω μια ενημερωση ....:
Το πρωτο ζευγαρι τα παει μια χαρα ολα οκ μεχρι στιγμης εχει τα πεντε μικρα του 16 και 17 ημερων , η θηλυκια εχει φτιαξει νεα φωλιτσα και ο αρσενικος ταιζει συνεχως τα μικρα χωρις να χρειαζεται να επέμβω εγω....Μεσα στην επομενη εβδομαδα περιμενω τα νεα αυγα της δευτερης γεννας....




Το δευτερο ζευγαρι εχθες ειχα τα δυο μικρα του για την πρωτη γεννα ομως ειχαν μαυρη τελεια ... το χειροτερο ηταν οτι σημερα εφαγαν και μια τουμπα απο την φωλια με το κεφαλι κατω απο την σχαρα.....θα δουμε  την εξελιξη τους .... αν καποιος γνωριζει αν θα επρεπε να κανω κατι παραπανω ας μου πει !

----------


## johnakos32

Ενας ενας ρε παιδια δεν μπορω να παρω τις συμβουλες απο ολους σας.... :Party0048:

----------


## jk21

εμεις τα εχουμε πει ,πριν το ρωτησεις και θα γραψω και εδω την γνωμη μου αλλα περιμενω και των αλλων μελων για κατι διαφορετικο ισως 

ενημερωσε και για την εξελιξη που τα μικρα ειναι ξανα στη φωλια ,γιατι παιζει και αυτο το ρολο του

----------


## HarrisC

Γιαννη,καλη διατροφη και περιμενεις.Δε νομιζω να μπορεις να προσφερεις κατι περισσοτερο στα πουλακια

----------


## mitsman

ΕΓΩ θα ταιζα αυτη την αυγοτροφη!!!!   *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν μου ειναι δυσκολο να την φτιαξω ... να αναφερω οτι τα μικρα ταιζονται με αυγοψωμο(Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο ) ως βαση μαζι με λαχανοτροφη σε συνδυασμο με νιφαδες βρωμης και αυγου ... παντα υπαρχει στο κλουβι σαν δευτερη επιλογη αυγο βραστο , λαχανικα 4η ημερα και μετα καθημερινα ....

----------


## mitsman

εγω θα εδινα οτι πιο ευπεπτο και ευκολοταιστο!!! θεωρω οτι η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη που ειπα το προσφερει αυτο! λαχανικα φρουτα αυγα σκετα κτλ κομμενα μαχαιρι ΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ εγω!

----------


## johnakos32

Aυγο γιατι μαχαιρι?Τοσοι μεγαλωνουν τα πουλια τους μονο με αυγο .... φρουτα δεν δινω λαχανικα δινω ομως μετα την 4-5 μερα ..

----------


## mitsman

σου εξηγησα παραπανω.... επιπροσθετως αμφιβαλλω πολυ οτι τα πουλια εχουν μαυρη τελεια, αν σου ειναι ευκολο βγαλε τις αυριο μια φωτογραφια!

----------


## johnakos32

Eχουμε και λεμε στο δευτερο ζευγαρι τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν κανονικα και η μαυρη τελεια εχει φυγει ...
Στο πρωτο ζευγαρι τα μικρα ειναι ετοιμα να κλαρωσουν με ενα να εχει βγει απο εχθες ...
Η θηλυκια σημερα εκανε ενα μεγαλο αυγο της δευτερης γεννας αν και αμφιβάλλω για το αν  ειναι γονιμο.. θα της τα επιστρεψω μετα τα 5 αυγα τοτε που οι νεοσσοι δεν θα της δημιουργουν προβλημα και θα εχει αρχισει την επωαση συστηματικά ηδη καθεται μονιμα ... 
Eδω σε συγκριση με τα πλαστικα μικρου μεγεθους , ειναι περιπου 2,2 εκ 

* η αυγοτροφη πατε Δημητρη δεν τους αρεσει καθολου και δεν την αγγιζουν

----------


## jk21

Για το αυγο δεν καταλαβαινω το λογο να μην εινα γονιμο .Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση για δικροκο αλλα θα δουμε 


Για την πατε ,αν δεν ειχες μικρα ,θα σου ελεγα να βγαλεις ενα πρωι το αλλο φαγητο να δοκιμασουν και μετα πιστευω θα ειχε μεγαλη αποδοχη .Αλλα με μικρα δεν μπορεις να ρισκαρεις 

Αν συνεχισουν την μη αποδοχη ,παρε τριμμενη (ηδη ) βρωμη καμμια 50αρια γραμμαρια  και ριξε πανω της στο μουλτι καμμια 50αρια κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη και τριψτα μαζι .Θα παρεις μια πολυ αφρατη αυγοτροφη ,με πρωτεινη κοντα στο 20 % που ειναι και αυτη ενισχυμενη εστω και λιγοτερο .Αν ειναι στεγνη (δε νομιζω ) βαλε ελαχιστη περισσοτερη κρεμα

----------


## johnakos32

Εχω νιφαδες βρωμης οποτε να τα ανακατέψω?Τα προηγούμενα αυγα της ηταν κανονικου μεγεθους για αυτο το λεω..

----------


## johnakos32

Nα αναφερω οτι κατα το βραδυνο τσεκ τα μικρα ηταν ολα στην φωλια της μανας του την ειχαν λερωσει και κανει ανω κατω με αποτελεσμα η μανα να μην χωραει .... τα εβαλα στην δικια τους φωλια με τον πατερα χωριστα μονο κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας .. το πρωι θα ξανα ειναι ολα μαζι αφου θα της παρω το αυγο και θα βαλω πλαστικο ....

----------


## jk21

Να περιμενεις μηπως σου πει και ο Μητσαρας καμμια αλλη ιδεα για να δοκιμασουν ,ωστε να την κανει πιο αποδεκτη (την αυγοτροφη ) ετσι οπως ειναι .Ειμαι σιγουρος παντως οτι αν δοκιμαζανε θα συνεχιζανε ακαθεκτα

----------


## johnakos32

> Να περιμενεις μηπως σου πει και ο Μητσαρας καμμια αλλη ιδεα για να δοκιμασουν ,ωστε να την κανει πιο αποδεκτη (την αυγοτροφη ) ετσι οπως ειναι .Ειμαι σιγουρος παντως οτι αν δοκιμαζανε θα συνεχιζανε ακαθεκτα


Mα και φυσικα ! Μηπως επειδη εβαλα λιγοτερο μελι? να βαλω λιγα σπορακια καμελινα ή νιζερ για κραχτη?Ειναι αρκετα υγρη στην υφη και μαλλον δεν το εχουν συνηθίσει...

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως δεν εχω καμμια καλυτερη ιδεα.... εγω πραγματικα ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει!!!! οχι μονο στα καναρινια... αλλα και στις καρδερινες και στα φλωρια αλλα και στους παπαγαλους που ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολα πουλια σε νεες τροφες.... αυριο θα ανεβασω ενα βιντεο!

----------


## jk21

Βαλε μερικα σπορακια αλλα επιφανειακα και ελαχιστα .Μονο για δολωμα μηπως  ...

----------


## johnakos32

Το πρωτο ζευγαρι σημερα ειχε το δευτερο μεγαλου μεγεθους αυγο , στην θεση του μπηκε πλαστικο. Τα μικρα ειναι ολη την ωρα στην φωλια της μανας αν και αυτη θελει να κλωσσησει τα πλαστικα της , πριν λιγο την αφησα μονη της με χωρισμα να γεννησει το πρωι το τριτο αυγουλακι της οπου επειτα θα ενωθει με τα μικρα της διοτι ακομα βοηθαει στο ταισμα .
Ολα τα μικρα εχουν κλαρωσει και μεχρι στιγμης τα πανε θαυμασια ηδη αρχισαν να με φοβούνται !Την αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη ουτε που την αγγιζουν  και παλι, μονο ενα μικρο ειδα να την τσιμπαει για λιγο .


Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι τα δυο μικρα ειναι παντα ταισμενα του σκασμου , σημερα τους περασα τα δαχτυλιδια να μεινουν ολο το βραδυ και αν εχουν φυγει αυριο τα ξανα βαζω , αυτα φαγανε την αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη(μιτσμαν), σημερα εβαλα και ενα μικρο φυλλαρακι απο φυλλο μπροκολου .

----------


## stavai

Γιάννη πανέμορφα όλα .
Τα δυο μικρά, που πέρασες τα δαχτυλίδια πόσων  ημερών είναι ? 
Για να συγκρίνω με τα δυο δικά μου, για να περάσω και εγώ τα δαχτυλίδια !

----------


## johnakos32

Eμενα ειναι γεννημενα την ΠΕμπτη , τους τα περναω απο νωρις μην τυχον αναπτυχθουν αποτομα και τα τραυματισω αν δω οτι δεν μπαινουν .
Οποτε τα βαζω πιο νωρις και τα τσεκαρω μεχρι την 7η ημερα μην τους φυγουν.... 5η μερα καλα ειναι να περασεις τα 2.5

----------


## jk21

> Αν συνεχισουν την μη αποδοχη ,παρε τριμμενη (ηδη ) βρωμη καμμια 50αρια γραμμαρια  και ριξε πανω της στο μουλτι καμμια 50αρια κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη και τριψτα μαζι .Θα παρεις μια πολυ αφρατη αυγοτροφη ,με πρωτεινη κοντα στο 20 % που ειναι και αυτη ενισχυμενη εστω και λιγοτερο .Αν ειναι στεγνη (δε νομιζω ) βαλε ελαχιστη περισσοτερη κρεμα



Για οσα τελικα την απορριψουν οριστικα (ειδα οτι καποια λες πως την αποδεχονται και αισιοδοξω σιγα σιγα και για τα αλλα )   κανε οτι σου ειπα με την βρωμη ,απλα στα 50 γρ βρωμης ,προσθεσε και 15 γρ πανω κατω κιμα σογιας fytro απο μαρκετ τριμμενο σε σκονη .Ειναι απολιπασμενος (εχει βγει στην παρασκευη του το σογιελαιο ) και  εχει 51 % σχεδον πρωτεινη και 1 % λιπος .Σου λεω για αυτον γιατι γραφει οτι δεν ειναι απο γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια και το ειχα δει (παλιοτερα ομως ) στον γνωστο καταλογο της greenpeace .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν δινεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (εκεινη ηδη εχει μεσα πρωτεινες σογιας σαν προσθετο για να ανεβαζει το τελικο ποσοστο πρωτεινης ) και θα δωσεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα ,δεν εχεις θεμα φυτοοιστρογονων για τα αρσενικα σου .Ετσι σε μια μη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ,θα εχεις ανεβασει και παλι αρκετα την πρωτεινη

----------


## mitsman

εδω σου παραθετω ενα βιντεο με την αποδοχη του ακομη και στους δυστροπους  παπαγαλους.... ο ενας μαλιστα το τρωει και δες ποσο γρηγορα το ταιζει!

----------


## johnakos32

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για το βίντεο από ότι είδα εσένα βγήκε με κανονική υφή, ίσως δεν την Δοκιμάζουν τα δικά μου λόγο της υπερβολικής υγρασίας της  Θα πάω να βρω κιμα σόγιας θα βάλω και λίγη βρώμη και σας ξανά ενημερώνω.....

----------


## jk21

μαλλον δεν την εσφιξες αρκετα στο τελικο σταδιο στο κατσαρολι .Το δεκαλεπτο σε χαμηλη φωτια ,δεν ειναι μονο για το αυγο να εξαλειψουμε την πιθανοτητα σαλμονελλας ,αλλα και για να σφιξει το δυνατον σαν κρεμα

----------


## johnakos32

Ίσως γιατί άρχισε να καίγεται από κάτω και το απέσυρα νωρίς,  μπορώ τώρα από την κατάψυξη να το βάλω να μείνει στην φωτιά μέχρι σφίξει ?

----------


## jk21

αν ειχες χαμηλη φωτια και ανακατευεις διαρκως ,δεν καιγεται 

δεν εχω δοκιμασει οτι λες .το δοκιμαζεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα με πολυ χαμηλη φωτια

----------


## johnakos32

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΣΠΑΣΑ ΕΝΣΠΟΡΟ ΑΥΓΟ...................Ηθελα να τα σημαδέψω με μολυβι πριν τα βαλω στην καναρα και πιεσα το μολυβι καταλαθος και εσπασε το αυγουλακι που θα γεννιόταν μια ψυχουλα.......... το ανοιγω και ειχε το λευκο σημαδακι......δεν ξερω τι να πω ισως να μην ειναι κατι το σημαντικο αλλα αυτη την φορα το εχω τυψεις διοτι δεν φταινε τα πουλια που πχ δεν ηταν ενσπορο και δεν θα βγει πουλακι αλλα εγω που για να ξερω πιο αυγο ειναι πιο καταφερα και εκανα την βλακεια μου παλι.........

----------


## alex1974

Συγγνωμη δεν θελω να φανω αγενης αλλα για πιο λογο μπαινεις στην διαδικασια να γραψεις το αυγο ? Αφου ολοι ξερουμε οτι ειναι παρα πολυ ευθραυστα τα αυγα , αρκει και μονο λιγο υγρασια απο τα χερια μας για να δημιουργησει "θεμα" ! Ποιος ειναι ο λογος εαν βγουν τα π.χ. Νο 2-4 και οχι τα Νο 1-3-5 ! Το ειχα παντα απορια οταν εβλεπα καποιον να τα γραφει....Και παλι σου ζητω συγγνωμη για τη ερωτηση , δεν εχω σκοπο να γινω αγενης. Κριμα για τα αυγο....
Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## johnakos32

Αλεξ δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ γιατί το εκανα το είχα δει μέσα από το φόρουμ και είπα να το κάνω και εγώ να ξέρω ποιο αυγό είναι ποιο, το θέμα είναι ότι αποδείχθηκε λάθος η τεχνική και για παράδειγμα προς τους υπόλοιπους που μας διαβάζουν. Συνεχίζουμε με 3 αυγουλακια,  σε πέντε μέρες μπορεί να κάνω ωοσκοπηση και σας ενημερώνω για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνέχεια εύχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα !

----------


## johnakos32



----------


## mitsman

3 θηλυκά 2 αρσενικα!!!!!

 :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

> 3 θηλυκά 2 αρσενικα!!!!!


Aρσενικο το μεσαίο και ποιο αλλο?

----------


## antonisveria

κουκλακια Γιαννη,να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mitsman

θα δεις!

----------


## lefteris13

> Aρσενικο το μεσαίο και ποιο αλλο?


το κανελι προφανως και τα 2 τερμα δεξια θηλυκα, τα 2 κεντρικα αρσενικα..μιτσμαν συμφωνει;

//ή το κεντρικο και το τερμα δεξια αρσενικα..

----------


## jk21

τα δυο μεσαια ,πιο στυλωτα και με τσακιρικο βλεμμα αρσενικα 

αριστερα το κανελλι και δεξια τα αλλα δυο ακριανα θηλυκα ,με γλυκο βλεμμα και λιγο πιο μακροστενο κεφαλι

----------


## johnakos32

Βασικα το μονο που μπορουμε να πουμε 100% ως τωρα ειναι το κανελι που ειναι σιναμον ολα τα αλλα το τι μπορει να ειναι θα το μαθουμε συντομα!

----------


## johnakos32

4/4 ενσπορα η δεύτερη γέννα του πρώτου ζευγαριού που τα περιμένω Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, ο πατέρας μεγαλώνει τα μικρά που ζουν όλα μαζί και η μάνα κλωσσαει τα αυγουλακια της αδιάκοπα. 
Στο άλλο ζευγάρι τα δύο μικρά μεγαλώνουν κανονικά φουλ από το φαΐ συνεχώς.
Έχω πετύχει δύο μικρά να σάλιαριζουν από την 22 ημέρα δεν έχω σημειώσει ποια όμως,  θα δούμε στην συνέχεια.

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Γιαννη καλη συνεχεια , με τα καλο στο κλαδι και να γεμισεις γρηγορα με τραγουδιστες !

----------


## johnakos32

Kαλησπεριζω ειχα καιρο να ανανεωσω το θεμα λογο ελειψης χρονου ....
Το δευτερο ζευγαρι με τα 2 μικρα πλεον 15 ημερων τα παει μια χαρα , η θηλυκια δεν εχει ακομα τασεις για νεα γεννα οποτε την καθυστερουμε η συμπεριφορα της ειναι μια χαρα προς τα μικρα αλλα και προς τον αρσενικο . Εδω μικροτερα που δεν ειχα προλαβει να την ανεβασω 

και μια σημερινη...


Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι τωρα η θηλυκια στα αυγουλακια της κανονικα και τα μικρα απο σημερα σε δικο τους χωρο 31 ημερων (αν δε κανω λαθος) με τον πατερα μαζι ομως για κανα δυο μερουλες μεχρι να μαθουν τον χωρο και να αποκτησουν την πληρη αυτονομία τους .

Εδω ενα βιντεακι που κανουν το μπανακι τους .


Και ενα ακομα λιγο αργοτερα.

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο Γιαννη!!!!! πολυ ωραια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιάννη τι υλικό που ανέβασες ευχαριστιέται να το βλέπει πραγματικά,

μια απορία/παρατήρηση, κι εγώ στις  κλούβες που έχω βάζω πέλετς χωρίς σχάρα, 

με το μπάνιο έχω όμως πρόβλημα, το πέλετ αποδομείται όταν πέφτει νερό.

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστω Γιωργο και Δημητρη !Αυτο με τα πελλετ ισχυει και το καλοκαιρι θα εχω θεμα με τα πολλα μπανια, θα βαζω εξωτερικες μπανιερες και οσο να ναι θα μειώνεται το νερο που θα πεφτει σε αυτα .

----------


## alex1974

Και...."βατραχανθρωποι" τα μικρα ( χαχαχα ) ! Μραβο Γιαννη πολυ ωραιες στιγμες....

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστώ Αλεξ , απο εχθες τα μικρα μενουν μονα τους ειμαι σε επιφυλακη να επθιστρεψω τον πατερα αν τυχον τον χρειαζονται αν και δεν νομιζω . Απο εχθες ο αρσενικος ειχε αρχισει το επιμονο κελαιδισμα και η θηλυκια τον εψαχνε οποτε της τον εβαλα πισω περιμενοντας τα 4 μικρα τους !
Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι τα μικρα κλαρωσαν και η θηλυκια χτιζει την φωλια της δευτερης γεννας αργα και σταθερα !

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα ! Οι εξελιξεις εχουν ως εξης : 
Πρωτο ζευγαρι 4 πουλακια (3 σκουρα , 1 σιναμον) που γεννηθηκαν Μ.Τεταρτη και Μ.Πεμπτη , ενα ειχα προβλημα διοτι δεν μπορουσε να βγει απο το αυγο με αποτελεσμα να το πεταξουν κατω οι γονεις .
Ευτυχως το επεστρεψα πισω και μεγαλωνει κανονικα απο εδω και περα , ειχε και μαυρη τελεια οπου την δευτερη μερα ζωης του δεν υπηρχε.

Ενω στην πρωτη γεννα η θηλυκια εκανε κατι διακρισεις στο πως θα ταισει πλεον ειναι πολυ καλη μανα και τα ταιζει μεχρι να σκασουν !


Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι η θηλυκια σημερα εκανε το τεταρτο αυγο της δευτερης γεννας και τις τα εβαλα να τα κλωσσησει , τα δυο μικρα της μεγαλωνουν κανονικα μαζι τους χωρις προβληματα , την επομενη εβδομαδα θα τα βαλω σε δικο τους χωρο.

----------


## johnakos32

3/4 ενσπορα η δευτερη γεννα για το πρωτο ζευγαρι με ενα αυγο να εχει μια τρυπα στο πανω μερος και ηταν κολλημενο στο νημα...
Καλημερα!

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ καλο σκορ.!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πολυ καλο σκορ δεν ειναι οταν το πρωτο ζευγαρι ειχε 5/5 και 4/4 αλλα απο το 2/4 που ειχε αυτο στην πρωτη γεννα καλυτερα παει..

----------


## johnakos32

Το αυγο που ηταν κολλημενο και τρυπιο ηταν ετσι μεσα.......

----------


## panos70

Δεν πειραζει Γιαννη πας για την επομενη και...... τελευταια  να υποθεσω ;

----------


## johnakos32

Μπα δεν ξερω αν θα τα κανω και τριτη , θα δουμε εχω δωσει 3 σε προσωπα τα οποια ειχα ταξει θελω να δωσω και σε καποια παιδια μεσα απο το φορουμ και να κρατησω 4 -5 μεχρι τον οκτωμβρη , ισως ανταλλάξω και καποιο , τωρα εχω 4 μικρα 2ης γεννας και 3 ενσπορα 2ης γεννας ειναι αρκετα πιστευω .ισως την αφησω να κανει και τριτη ομως να εχω αφαιρεσει τον αρσενικο μετα το πρωτο αυγο ισα να εχουν 1-2 ενσπορα ωστε να τα φρεναρω ευκολοτερα μετα αφου ακομα ειναι νωρις.

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη να ξερεις πως η πρωτη γεννα βγαζει τους πρωταθλητες ( με τα ποιο δυνατά γονιδια )  , οποτε δινουμε απο τι δευτερη και μετα

----------


## johnakos32

Tης πρωτης κυριας ανοιξαν οι ορεξεις νωρις και ξεκινησε να βαζει φτερα απο τον αρσενικο στην παλλια φωλια, ειναι πολυ νωρις να τα χωρισω γιατι ταιζει ακομα...

----------


## nikoslarisa

πολύ ομορφα.ευχομαι να σου πανε όλα όπως θελεις!!!!μπραβοοοο

----------


## johnakos32

Ολα τα μικρα μαζι



Και εδω μια το σιναμον που αν αποφασίσει τελικα και ο Δημητρης (lagreco69) θα γινει η κοπελια του tweety απο που χρονου!

----------


## antonisveria

κουκλακια ολα τους.....

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Γιαννη με τα ωραια σου. 

Πολλες ομορφες εικονες! ωριμες αποφασεις στις κρισιμες στιγμες και φυσικα αριστα αποτελεσματα. 

Πολλα μπραβο!!! απο εμενα για την μεχρι εδω εκτροφικη σου πορεια. 

Για την μικρη κουκλιτσα! δεν εχω κατι να αποφασισω. εννοειτε οτι θα ηταν μεγαλη μου χαρα και τιμη.  


Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μικρα για.....φιλημα !!!!
Καλη συνεχεια......

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπεριζω ! Οι εξελιξης εχου ως εξης !
Πρωτο ζευγαρι : Μικρα σημερα κλαρωμενα και θηλυκια εχοντας ετοιμη φωλια να καθυστερεί τα αυγα (καλο αυτο ) αν και ειχε ορεξη απο πολυ νωρις για να χτισει!
Μια παλλια φωτο που δεν ειχα ανεβασει , επισης απο εδω και περα μονο εσωτερικες φωλιες για πολλους λογους!

Στο δευτερο ζευγαρι τα 3 ενσπορα αυγα του (1 ασπορο θυμίζω) σκασαν ολα πρωι πρωι !
Δυο σκουρα σιγουρα και ενα που θα μας μπερδεψει γιατι ειτε ανοιχτο ειναι ειτε κανελι με οχι τοσο μοβ ματακι ,αν ειναι κανελι και αυτος ο πατερας ετυχε φορεας!


Η μανα τους!

Εφτιαξα και μια μικρη ποσοτητα απο την mitsmanιωτικη συνταγη για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων !

----------


## mitsman

Σαν να την πετυχες αυτη την φορα την συνταγη! καλοκλαρωτα να ειναι!

----------


## johnakos32

2 πρασινα ενα παρδαλο?

----------


## HarrisC

καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη.Πες μου κατι.Στη φωτο ειναι ταισμενα πριν λιγο ετσι??

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη!  Αν εννοείς ταϊσμένα από τους γονείς δεν ξέρω,  πάντως εγώ σε αυτό το ζευγάρι δεν έχω ταισει καθόλου στο χέρι,  και στην πρώτη γέννα που είχε δυο μικρά τα είχε πάντα καλοταισμενα από την πρώτη μέρα! 
Στο άλλο μου ζευγάρι η θηλυκια στην πρώτη γέννα δεν τάιζε πολύ καλά τα δύο μικρότερα (διάφορα ημέρας), τα βοήθησα δύο βραδιές πριν κοιμηθούν αυτά τα δύο μόνο και μετά δεν ξανά χρειάστηκε,  τώρα που είναι στην δεύτερη γέννα με κλαρωμενα πάλι δεν χρειάστηκε τάισμα από εμένα τα βγάζουν πέρα μόνα τους! 
Είμαι αρνητικός στο τάισμα στο χέρι αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος!

----------


## johnakos32

Αν και κακη αναλυση(και λιγα μποφορ) εχει ενδιαφερον στην αρχη !

----------


## alex1974

Τούμπανο τα μικρά ( χαχαχα ) 
Μπραβο να σου ζήσουν , πολύ ωραίες στιγμές !!
Καλη συνέχεια

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια να ειναι γερα

----------


## xrisam

Είναι υπεροχα Γιάννη! :Jumping0046:

----------


## mparoyfas

ταΐζει πρώτα το μικρο μέσα στη φωλιά το οποιο πιθανολογώ είναι πισω σε σχεση με τα αλλα , πολυ καλο βίντεο και ας εχει μποφορ! (δεν ξαναγραφω ονομα μπαρουφα θα γραψω  :winky:  )

----------


## johnakos32

Μεγαλωνουμε αλλα ουτε κιτρινο ουτε παρδαλλο εχει , σιναμον βγηκε αν και δεν ειχε κοκκινο ματι αρχικα...και ο δευτερος πατερας φορεας...



Το αλλο ζευγαρι ειχε το δευτερο αυγο της τριτης γεννας σημερα!

----------


## HarrisC

ωραιος ,στην αμολυσε κιολας μολις τον επιασες!!!Αυτο ποσο ειναι?? Για να συγκρινω την αναπτυξη των δικων μου

----------


## johnakos32

4/5 νωρίς το μεσημέρι σκάσαν όλα μαζί! 
Οπότε στην φώτο έχουν κλείσει τις 4 και μπαίνουν στις 5 ημέρες!

----------


## amastro

Γούρι! Γούρι!

----------


## johnakos32

Χαχαχα άσε έχω γεμίσει! Αφήνουν τον εαυτό τους ελεύθερο!

----------


## mitsman

παρδαλο θα ειναι ρε!

----------


## johnakos32

> παρδαλο θα ειναι ρε!


Οτι και να ναι σε σενα θα το στειλω  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

και αυτο που δεν ηερω σιγουρα τι ειναι παντως για παρδαλο κανελι δείχνει.

----------


## alex1974

Ομορφιές τρελές !!!!!
Πολύ όμορφα όλα καλή συνέχεια

----------


## johnakos32

Eνα βιντεακι με τα 4 μικρα  που τρωνε τσουκνιδα φουλ σε μελιγκρα !Ειχα βαλει και ενα φυλο απο μπροκολο που ισως φαινεται απο πισω....

----------


## jk21

Βαλε τον πατερα μαζι τους ,να φαει εκεινος ,για να παρουν περισσοτερο θαρρος αυτα .Ειναι διστακτικα ως προς το φυλλωμα ,τουλαχιστον στο συγκεκριμενο βιντεο .Συντομα ομως δεν θα μενει φυλλο

----------


## gpapjohn

οφ τόπικ: τα δικά μου πουλιά, απ όλα τα πράσινα που τους έχω βάλει μόνο την τσουκνίδα δεν τρώνε.

----------


## johnakos32

O ενας πατερας ταιζει μικρα που κοντευουν να γινουν ανεξαρτητα και ο αλλος μικρο που ακομα αργουν να κλαρωσουν ! ειναι 4 θηλυκα πρωτης γεννας αυτα !
Τους το ειχα βαλει πρωι αυτο (σαββατο ή κυριακη δεν θυμαμαι αλλα το χα ξεχασει..) το απογευμα που πηγα να βαλω μπανακι ειχε μεινει ενα κοτσανι ....... δυο απο του πρωτου ζευγαρι αντι για 5 (εδωσα 3 σε συγγενικά προσωπα που ειχα ταξει...) και τα δυο του δευτερου .....
επισης στην ταιστρα την εσωτερικη εχω , νιφαδες βρωμμης ,αυγο , κια , σουσαμι, καμελινα, λιγο παπαρούνα, αμυγδαλο , καρυδι , βραζιλιανικο φιστικί, γυρη ,μπροκολο κοτσανι τριμμενο , καροτο , πιπερια κοκκινη, λιγο κολοκυθι ,τσουκνιδα , ριγανη , βασιλικο, ταραξακο και ολο και κατι ακομα που ξεχναω....

----------


## johnakos32

> οφ τόπικ: τα δικά μου πουλιά, απ όλα τα πράσινα που τους έχω βάλει μόνο την τσουκνίδα δεν τρώνε.


Ειναι οπως εχουν μαθει , σιγα σιγα αν επιμένεις θα την δοκιμασουν και θα την τσακιζουν ! Οταν ειχα πρωτοπαρει τα ενηλικα δεν θελανε τιποτα και καναν τα δυσκολα , τωρα τρωνε τα παντα!

----------


## jk21

Αν βρηκες κοτσανι εστω και τοτε ,θα βρισκεις συντομα πολυ νωριτερα !

αυτα που λες στην εσωτερικη ταιστρα ειναι ολα σουπερ απλα σε καμμια περιπτωση σποροι μαζι με κατι που τους δινει υγρασια πχ τριμμενη πιπερια (εκτος αν συνολικα με ολα τα αλλα η υγρασια ειναι μηδαμινη ) .Επιση να εχεις υποψην σου (αν και θα το αλλαζεις )  ξηρους καρπους στην ταιστρα ,οχι  πανω απο μια μερα

----------


## johnakos32

> Αν βρηκες κοτσανι εστω και τοτε ,θα βρισκεις συντομα πολυ νωριτερα !
> 
> αυτα που λες στην εσωτερικη ταιστρα ειναι ολα σουπερ απλα σε καμμια περιπτωση σποροι μαζι με κατι που τους δινει υγρασια πχ τριμμενη πιπερια (εκτος αν συνολικα με ολα τα αλλα η υγρασια ειναι μηδαμινη ) .Επιση να εχεις υποψην σου (αν και θα το αλλαζεις )  ξηρους καρπους στην ταιστρα ,οχι  πανω απο μια μερα


Χμ αν ειναι την επομενη θα τους βαζω τους σπορους αυτους σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα και την τροφη αυτη αλλου . 
Στο κλουβι δευτερη μερα τιποτα δεν μενει ! Νερο σκετο σπανια αν και προσπαθω να το αλλαζω καθε μερα . Το πρωι τους βαζω οτι ειναι να τους βαλω και κατα τις 7:30-8 το απογευμα το αφαιρώ γιατι αυτα που ξυπνανε νωρις ισως φανε λιγο πριν το αφαιρεσω το πρωι !
Ποτιστρες και αυγοθηκες , με χαρτακι και λιγο μηλοξυδο καθημερινα  μεχρι την Κυριακη που τα πλενω με ντετολ και κανω γενικη.

----------


## johnakos32

Στο πρωτο ζευγαρι η μανα κλωσσαει 3/4 ενσπορα αυγα αν και ειχα βαλει τον αρσενικο με χωρισμα απο το πρωτο για να μην εχει πανω απο ενα-δυο ενσπορα ... εβγαλε 3/4 τελικα.
Τελευταια γεννα για το ζευγαρι αυτο και αυτη γινεται γιατι η θηλυκια ειχε ξεκινησει αρκετα νωρις .
Στο αλλο ζευγαρι τωρα το δευτερο τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν κανονικα , σκεφτομαι για το αν θα προχωρησω σε τριτη ή οχι εχει μεγαλωσει 2 μικρα στην πρωτη και τωρα στην δευτερη μεγαλωνει 3. Θα δουμε , θελω να ακουσω και την γνωμη σας.
Αυτο το ανοιχτοχρωμο με μαυρα ματια βγηκε λιγο διαφορετικο , πρεπει να ειναι μια αλλη αποχρωση κανελι οχι οπως τα συνηθισμένα .

----------


## HarrisC

Τι φανταστικα πλασματακια ειναι αυτα!!Γρηγορα στο κλαρι

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη γρηγορα στο κλαρι ,κι ευχομαι καλους τραγουδιστες να εχεις

----------


## stavai

Πανέμορφα  όλα, με το καλό και  στο κλαδί  ! ! !

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα να ειναι γερα

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο Γιάννη, όλα στο κλαρί!

----------


## johnakos32

Πρωτα απο ολα να σας ευχαριστησω !
Εχω ασχημα νεα ... ενω ελεγα οτι ολα πηγαν καλα φετος σχετικα με αυτα που βλεπουμε σχετικα με νεκρα εντος αυγου , αυγα που δεν σκανε για τοσους λογους εγινε και αυτο που δεν το περιμενα ... 
Πηγα να δω αν θελουν ανανεωση στην αυγοτροφη , βλεπω την καναρα του πρωτου ζευγαριου εκτος φωλιας ριχνω μια ματια στην φωλια και βλεπω αυγα μισοσκεπασμενα κολλημενα ολα μαζι εκτος απο ενα ....
Παίρνω την φωλια και παω να τα βγαλω να δω αν ζουνε για να τα ξεκολλησω , ετσι οπως τα πιανω ενα δεν ηταν κολλημενο με τα αλλα γλιστραει πεφτει απο αποσταση 10 εκατοστων , κλατσ το βαζω στον φακο βλεπω ηταν ζωντανο με μια ρογμη . 
Αφηνω αυτο στην ακρη να ξεκολλησω τα αλλα 2 ενσπορα , το ενα δεν ηταν κολλημενο , το βαζω και αυτο στον φακο κοκκινο μεσα χωρις κινηση με μια τρυπα στο κεντρο χωρις να εχει τρυπησει η μεμβρανη  . Τα βαζω στην φωλια αν και αμφιβαλλω αν θα τα καταφερουν .....το αλλο ενσπορο ηταν ετσι....μπορειται να δειτε και το κομματι που ξεκολλησε απο το αλλο αυγο....

----------


## jk21

η γκαντεμοσυνη ειναι κολλητικη ; αν ναι να κοψεις τα παρε δωσε μαζι μου .....  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## lefteris13

ατυχια, αλλα δε φταις εσυ, απο τα καναρινια ξεκινησε η κατασταση μαλλον απο ατυχημα δεν ξερω τι εγινε οπως με τα 2 δικα μου που κολλησαν

----------


## johnakos32

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι έγινε και πως... Για το αυγό που ψιλό έσπασε εγώ φταίω.... Τα άλλα τι να πω ίσως κάνα μικρό...

----------


## gpapjohn

Δεν υπάρχει γκαντεμοσύνη, υπάρχει εντροπία και δεν κάνει διακρίσεις.

----------


## johnakos32

Έκανα πριν λίγο ωοσκοπηση και δεν ψωφησε κανένα.... Θα δούμε ίσως να τα καταφέρουν!

----------


## Steliosan

Μακαρι ρε Γιαννη σου ευχομαι να τα δεις ολα στο κλαρι.

----------


## alex1974

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα , θα πω μια "φραση" που λενε οι πιο "παλιοι" και γενικος ολοι μας......
Οτι εγινε ηταν για να.....γινει !!!!
Εγω περυσι εσπασα ενα αυγο την 15 ημερα και τελικα ηταν "ζωντανο" , το εβαλα στην φωλια ( φαντασου το καθαρισα εγω απο το....αυγο ) ειχε προβληματα με τα ποδια του και τελικα οχι μονο εζησε ειναι και αρσενικο και χαλαει τον κοσμο !!!!! Και τον εβγαλα...."Λαζαρο" !!!!
Προχωραμε μπροστα !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ίσως ήταν να γίνει,  ούτως ή άλλως δεν ήθελα πάνω από ένα ενσπορο αυγό και μάλλον αυτό θα έχω στο τέλος... Ελπίζω ένα να τα καταφέρει.... 
Το άλλο ζευγάρι κλασικά.....

----------


## johnakos32

Τα μικρα που αλλαζουν φτερακια ..

----------


## amastro

Πανέμορφα πουλιά. Μπράβο.

----------


## mparoyfas

κουκλιά και σε ωραια πόζα!!

----------


## johnakos32

τι γινεται κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας!

----------


## panos70

πολυ καλα τα μικρα Γιαννη μπραβο

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αν και εκεί ακούτε ένα να μικρό να λέει είναι αυτό που δεν σταματάει είναι και άλλα δύο νομίζω..

----------


## lefteris13

το κανονικο κελαηδημα που ακουγεται ειναι ηχοι που βαζεις να ακουνε?

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν σου λέω εσένα γιατί θα μου πάρεις τις φωνές  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## johnakos32

δυο φωτογραφιουλες απο τα μικρουλια οταν εχω χρονο θα σας τα βαλω ολα απλα ετσι επειδη ειχα καιρο να ανανεώσω , μην χανόμαστε!
Και ο ενας πατερας...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!


* οι πατηθρες ξερεις οτι δεν μου αρεσουν  !

----------


## gpapjohn

of topic 
--

Δημήτρη κι εγώ σχοινί χρησιμοποιώ αλλά κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής οι πλαστικές νομίζω είναι καλύτερη λύση, 

καθαρίζουν εύκολα και αλλάζει η θέση τους χωρίς πολλή φασαρία, αν χρειαστεί

--

Όμορφα τα τιμπραντάκια σου Γιάννη!

----------


## johnakos32

Στην κλουβα πτησης εχω μια απο σχοινι , και μια απο ξυλο ... πανω πανω εχω βαλει πλαστικες και κανε για υπνο ή για να βλεπω ποια ειναι αρσενικα στησιμο +σαλιαρισμα..
Ειναι προσωρινές οπως ηταν και οι ποτιστες οι απλες που τωρα εχω με μπιλια ! 
Κοντευουν να γινουν κοκκινα τα πουλια , τοσες μερες πιπερια φλωρινης σημερα καροττο και απο αυριο αρχιζω γλιστριδα αφου τα φυτα μου μεγαλωσαν !

----------


## jk21

οταν βλεπω κλουβα πτησης ,για καναρινια (ουτε καν για ιθαγενη ) που εγω δεν εχω πληρωσει στο μεγεθος της ,σε νεο παιδι που δεν εργαζεται ,οι πατηθρες ειναι ψιλα γραμματα ,αλλα γραμματα που και αυτα ξερω οτι θα τα διορθωσει συντομα !

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μ'αρεσουν μια χαρα οι πατηθρες!!!! Πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και να βγουν καλοι τραγουδιστες!

----------


## Steliosan

Μιας και πιασαμε τις πατηθρες βασικα δεν θα ηθελα να επεμβω αλλα νομιζω οτι οι συγκεκριμενες τις οποιες εχω και εγω ειναι πολυ καλες κατα την γνωμη μου διοτι εχουν πολλες διαστασεις και τα πουλακια πατανε σε οποιο σημειο τα βολευει.
Η προταση μου ειναι πλαστικες μαζι με ξυλινη καβιλια εξ'αλλου στον υπνο παρατηρεις που γουσταρουν να κοιμουνται.

----------


## jk21

εχετε παρατηρησει σε πτηση ,πως προσγειωνονται σε αυτες ,οταν γινεται αποτομα; καπου υπηρχε σχετικη φωτο αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω .το πελμα (το κεντρο του ) αρχικα μεχρι να παραλληλισθει με την πατηθρα ,ερχεται σχεδον καθετα σε αυτη και μετα τα δαχτυλα κατεβαινουν την γραπωνουν και παραλληλιζεται το πελμα με αυτη 

στην καθετη προσεγγιση ακουμπουν στο αιχμηρο πλαγιο τμημα

----------


## mitsman

και τι επαθαν????

----------


## Steliosan

Μερικες απο δαυτες εχουν μια πλαστικη γραμμη απο το καλουπι στο εργοστασιο που τις φτιαχνουν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μπορει να κοπουν ομως με να μαχαιρι αν το περασεις η γραμμη εξαφανιζεται και για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε εγω μιλαω γι'αυτες:

----------


## mitsman

Ναι Στελιο ενω τα κλαδια στη φυση ειναι βελουδο και σχεδιασμενα για την ομαλη προσγειωση των πουλιων!

 ::

----------


## jk21

αν αυτες που δειχνεις ειναι κουφιες απο κατω ,τοτε λεω για αυτες 

το πελμα πιεζεται και αν γινεται συχνα ,δημιουργειται φλεγμονη και  ποδοδερματιτιδα .Συνηθως οχι σε ολα τα πουλια αλλα σε πουλια που εχουν προβλημα με μειωμενη ληψη βιτ  Α 

Αν καποιος τις εχει καιρο και δεν εχει προβλημα ,ας τις διατηρησει 

ITBFPiy.jpg IDvKsNw.jpg

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη ομορφα και στιλατα τα πουλια σου να τα χαιρεσαι

----------

